# Vilarinho das Furnas - Gerês 20/08/2011



## Snifa (27 Ago 2011 às 12:25)

Boas , 

Algumas das fotos que tirei no passado dia 20/08 em Vilarinho das Furnas,aldeia comunitária do Gerês submersa  há 40 anos atrás pelas águas da barragem com o mesmo nome.Quando a cota de água baixa é possível a observação dos restos desta aldeia...

*Segundo Wikipédia:
*
Vilarinho das Furnas (os furnenses chamam-lhe Vilarinho da Furna) era uma aldeia da freguesia de Campo do Gerês, situada no concelho de Terras de Bouro, no distrito de Braga. Desde 1971 que esta aldeia está submersa pela albufeira da barragem de Vilarinho das Furnas.
Contudo, quando a barragem é esvaziada para limpeza ou quando desce o nível das águas em períodos de seca, podem ver-se ainda as casas, os caminhos e os muros da antiga aldeia.

*Origens e Enquadramento Histórico:
*
Vilarinho das Furnas foi uma aldeia comunitária cujas origens se perdem nas brumas da memória, desconhecendo-se a sua antiguidade. Nas Inquirições de D. Afonso II e D. Afonso III, há referências à freguesia de São João do Campo, mas nada se encontra respeitante a Vilarinho das Furnas. E no Arquivo Distrital de Braga também nada se encontra. Mas sabe-se que chegou a ser uma freguesia autónoma do concelho de Terras de Bouro, tendo posteriormente passado a ser uma aldeia da freguesia de São João do Campo. E sabe-se que era a última povoação por que passava a célebre “geira” antes de entrar na Galiza, a antiga via militar de Braga a Astorga.
Na evolução humana, a organização comunitária corresponde a um ciclo cultural resultante da passagem do pastoreio nómada à agricultura sedentária. Em Vilarinho das Furnas conservou-se até 1971 uma organização comunitária bastante perfeita, o que denota a superioridade de uma economia que conjuga as potencialidades das economias, pastoril e agrícola, sistema de organização comunitária outrora muito espalhada na Europa.
Vilarinho das Furnas deve filiar-se na cultura dos pastores e ganadeiros da Europa, povos indo-europeus que migraram de leste para oeste em duas épocas. A primeira em tempos pré-romanos provavelmente formados por ramificações do povo celta. A segunda, por povos germânicos que invadiram a Península Ibérica aquando da queda do império Romano do Ocidente, nomeadamente Suevos.[1]

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vilarinho_das_Furnas











































































*Algumas em longa exposição usando filtro Hoya nd 400:
*































Espero que gostem


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Ago 2011 às 16:48)

Parabéns Snifa, estas são grandes imagens de um lugar com uma espécie de "magia" no coração do parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês.


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2011 às 20:44)

Belas fotos *Snifa*

A única vez que passei por essa região à uns anos, essa Aldeia estava submersa


----------



## Minho (27 Ago 2011 às 22:21)

Belas fotos.  Imagens só possíveis com a seca no Noroeste do país

Mesmo a propósito, recentemente via blog dos Carris, descobri este magnífico filme de Vilarinho em 1965


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2011 às 22:17)

Muito obrigado pelos comentários!


----------

